# Tyson - 18 month old Doberman cross Labrador - Good with kids,cats+dogs!



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyson is a very handsome 18 month old Labrador cross Doberman. Tyson was handed into us from a home as they could no longer provide him with the care and exercise he needs.

Well what can I say about Tyson? He is a fantastic boy! Great with other dogs, cats, children and he just wants to be friends with everyone - a big softy.

Tyson has good recall and knows some basic commands but would benefit from his new owner being experienced with large breeds and able to provide him with further training. 
Tyson's new home must also be active as he loves his walks and has lots of energy.

This gorgeous boy is going to make a wonderful pet!

He is currently in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.



























































































Poor Tyson has been waiting for a home since June. If you can offer him a home, please read our adoption procedure;
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone help Tyson?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Can anyone help Tyson?


BUMP. Tyson is a fab boy, can anyone help him?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyson is now in a wonderful foster home in Chester but he is desperate for a forever home.










Here is what his fosterer has to say about him:

"He is the most gorgeous dog I've fostered yet! He has settled in really well, completely ignores my dog Macie, more to her disappointment! He follows me around like a shadow and is the perfect gentleman! He sits outside the bathroom while I have a shower,and gets so excited when I appear! I'm able to take his food from him or any of his toys without any aggression whatsoever. He is not boisterous and doesn't bark that much either! He does like the sofa though and I have to pull him off much to his disgust!

Bed time is a chase to bed as he likes to get in my space and acts dead when I tell him to move!
He's taken a shine to my 19 year old daughter and likes to aggravate her by playing tug with her clothes, and nibbling her feet. He likes to wake her up in the mornings by slobbering all over her until she gets out of bed or drowns in slobber!!
Tyson will make someone a perfect best friend and companion. he is just so adorable."

CAN ANYONE PLEASE OFFER THIS FAB BOY A HOME?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE 29/1/2011

He's been with me for a week now, and he's just one soft, bundle of joy! He's such a faithful dog, follows me everywhere, and leans against me when I stand still. He takes his treats gently when you tell him to, otherwise he will try to grab and run! He loves his toys and they are everywhere! It's worse than having a child! 
He loves his walks and though excited at first soon settles and walks really well.
His coat is looking good, healthy and shiny, and he just seems so happy to be with a family. He is a perfect family pet. I even think he's starting to lose a little weight which is good for him as he's become a little on the large size!

CAN ANYONE PLEASE OFFER THIS FAB BOY A HOME?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyson desperately needs a home of his own. Can you help him?


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

oh he is lovely


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

BUMP!! Tyson is still looking for a home


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

:smile:Rehomed


----------

